
Amazon EC2 t2.nano costs $4.75 per month - idlecool
https://aws.amazon.com/about-aws/whats-new/2015/12/introducing-t2-nano-the-smallest-lowest-cost-amazon-ec2-instance/
======
kwikiel
That's competitive price comparing Digital Ocean (5$) or Vultr (5$ for 0.75 GB
ram).

Worth noticing that with VPS you get SSD + free transfer (which is not cheap
in Amazon Cloud offerings)

